
The free-spirited women who tangled with Orwell and other literary lions - lermontov
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/as-war-loomed-these-free-spirited-women-set-out-to-conquer-the-likes-of-orwell-and-waugh/2020/02/18/34b5b56a-51b8-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html
======
whatshisface
There are more articles written about the overlooked historical figures that
nobody writes about than there are about the famous historical figures that
everybody writes about.

~~~
HideousKojima
Much like how there seems to be 10 articles about Ada Lovelace for every 1
about Charles Babbage

~~~
monocasa
To be fair, Lovelace seemed to grok the idea of general computation in a way
that Babbage didn't.

